# Need a tripod or mono-pod



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Light - has to pack down very small to pack on the mcycle.

What am I looking for??

came on this










Vanguard - 4 Section Aluminum Tripod, 2 way head (Nivelo 204SL), Vanguard Tripod, SIG Electronics

sez it's good for these



> This stylish, new generation kind of tripod is perfect for popular compact mirrorless, interchangeable lens cameras and other digital cameras.


folded is under a foot so that works size wise.

The height is low according to reviews but my EVF tilts for looking down into it which might help that.

THis has some appeal as it doubles as a hiking staff










20" tho I don't think will fit in the top case on the bike. 
Could strap it elsewhere tho. If I ever had to walk out the staff would be useful tho I could always find a stick as I'm in forest or savannah.


----------



## tendim (Apr 6, 2004)

I don't know about it being small, but my Feisol tripod is wicked-light; I "lugged" it to Europe last year, and my 1 litre bottle of water was heavier than the tripod itself. The ball head holds a good amount of weight too (I have used it effectively with a Canon 1D w/ 24-70mm lens, and a Bronica w/ Standard lens -- no wind though). The centerpost also has a hook for sandbagging if you need a little more stability.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

You might want to check this site and look for the RT8000 series under products:

GIOTTO'S-Professional Photographic Equipment

They are compact, reasonably priced and very light (0.53 kg) and up to 1030 mm height.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

I still use my Velbon VE-3 tripod that I bought in the mid 1970's, I carry it in a sling bag,
It has cam locks on the legs and spiked feet that poke through the rubber feet with a twist.

I also have a OPUS Monopod, But I don't use it that much,
I really need a ball head for it, Or a quick release head.


----------



## Niteshooter (Aug 8, 2008)

Not a fan of light duty tripods personally but Slik make some light one's that aren't bad I travel with a Slik Professional tripod because it is a lot lighter than my Manfrotto. My main tripods and mono pods when I'm working out of a car are Manfrotto but they are a lot larger and heavier hence using the car to shlep them around.

I didn't realize that Mountain Equipment Co-op sold tripods let alone Slik.. the small light duty one we have and it's a bit on the flimsy side IMHO.

Tripods - Mountain Equipment Co-op (MEC). Free Shipping Available


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Thanks for tips - think I have to go in and look at few - for birding which will be the main use I wonder if the light ones are stable enough - the camera is light but the damn lens is a chunky bit.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Try ebay for the tripod and then look for a nice ball head.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

MacDoc said:


> Thanks for tips - think I have to go in and look at few - for birding which will be the main use I wonder if the light ones are stable enough - the camera is light but the damn lens is a chunky bit.


my tripod is light and flimsy and what I do is use something that I am carrying and hook it the center post or I have a bag and if there is some rocks around I put the bag on the hook on the center post and it makes the tripod stable.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

Gitzo makes superb tripods. Some of their travel models are reasonably light.

The weight issue often comes down to the head. Bigger or poorly balanced cameras require heavier heads. Smoother pans require heavier heads.

With the old 4x5 field camera, it was a joy having a rotating camera back so I could go completely headless. Ditto 2.25 square cameras.

Just as a note. My little Kodak P&S has an anti-shake feature that is so good, I feel comfortable leaving the tripod behind for everything but panoramic sweep shots that will later be stitched together. Works well even at 350mm lens equivalent and shutter speeds as low as 1/15th of a second.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Actually thinking this through - weight is not much of an issue since the bike carries it most of the time but size and stability are as it's a big zoom on a small camera body and I do have size considerations on the bike. Would prefer it to fit in the top case.

So parameters are

*packs down small.
very stable.
weight is not an issue
*
suggestions?


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

I just bought a Tripod Monopod Metal BALL HEAD Quick Release Plate By Fancier 002H
I'll be able to attach it to my tripod or monopod for slower shots.
Bought it on Amazon Canada for $29.99

This is the home page for the product:
Tripod Monopod Metal BALL HEAD Quick Release Plate By Fancier 002H


----------



## Kleles (Jul 21, 2009)

Nivelo 204SL

With 20 mm legs, it has to be flimsy. Perhaps useable indoors. Outdoors, even with a light breeze, it might become unusable.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Thinking seriously of buying this model of tripod,
It's on sale at Henry's, Going to look at it in person tomorrow.





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Nice, But still too pricey even at $50. off the $200. price tag,
Can't afford to do it this time around, I'll use my old Velbon tripod
with the quick release ball head I just bought.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Lawrence said:


> I just bought a Tripod Monopod Metal BALL HEAD Quick Release Plate By Fancier 002H
> I'll be able to attach it to my tripod or monopod for slower shots.
> Bought it on Amazon Canada for $29.99
> 
> ...


Just as a follow up, I got this today from Amazon,
Postman just left it between the doors, Didn't ask for taxes or duty.

Unpackaged it and I have to say, I love it,
It's all solid metal construction, This'll give me a lot of years of service.

In fact, I think it will out live me.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Lot's of fun with this ball head, It won't fit my tripod or my monopod,
Turns out I need a Stainless Steel 1/4" to 3/8" Tripod Adapter.

These ball heads are meant for 3/8" old school camera tripods.

Oh well, Sent away to someone on ebay for a pack of the adapters.

I'll get this thing to work yet.

Argh!!!


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Lawrence said:


> Lot's of fun with this ball head, It won't fit my tripod or my monopod,
> Turns out I need a Stainless Steel 1/4" to 3/8" Tripod Adapter.
> 
> These ball heads are meant for 3/8" old school camera tripods.
> ...


Hate quoting myself but...
I got the adapter screw from the seller on ebay,
This thing is great, It screws into the 3/8" hole and now it can be used as a 1/4" hole,
How easy is that? Love it, Just put the ball head onto my monopod.

Works great.

Now all I need is warmer weather


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Just bought this on ebay for $194.99, Should have bought it before when it was on sale,
Oh well, I could have saved $50. if I'd bought it from Henry's for their sale price of $149.

Didn't realize it, But this Velbon tripod comes with a detachable ball head worth about $85.
This'll really come in handy for macro shots and copy work.





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Got the Velbon tripod today from ebay,
But the Velbon ball head is missing from the box.

I'm contacting the seller to resolve this issue,
It's an $85. quick release ball head.
He'd better send it out to me asap.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Contacted the ebay seller and a Velbon QHD-53D Aluminum Heavy-Duty Ballhead will be arriving to me by Thursday.
It's an $84.95 head at B&H Photo

Couldn't believe this happened in the first place, I even had to send a photo of what
I received before he'd send me the missing part.


----------



## Gerk (Dec 21, 2012)

I use a Manfrotto 294 CF that folds down to around 2ft. It's a 4 section carbon fiber tripod so it's really light. Great for travel too, fits inside of a standard medium sized suitcase. Not the cheapest thing on the block but it will last a loooooong time, very well built. Another important thing in terms of a very stable tripod is the head that's used on it. The most stable tripod around is not going to be very stable if the head is not solid.

Cheap tripods generally == bad experiences in terms of stability and longevity. After you go through 3-4 of them you realize that (and you would have spent less money buying a decent one right away as opposed to several cheap ones that don't get the job done for very long). This is especially important if you're going to be hauling them on your bike and taking them in and out of the cargo bin and setting them up and tearing them down constantly.

I'd also suggest avoiding a monopod, I don't think you're going to get what you want out of them.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Got the missing Velbon Ball Head today for my Velbon tripod from the ebay supplier,
Wow, Got more than I hoped for, I also got a complete replacement tripod upright arm.
Didn't really need it, The one he sent originally only had some slight scuffs on it.
Also he sent me a travelling surge protector with usb outlets and A/C outlets.

Amazing

...


----------

